# First look at Slumdog Millionaire's Dev Patel in The Last Airbender



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2009)

http://blogs.coventrytelegraph.net/thegeekfiles/2009/05/first-look-at-slumdog-milliona.html



> THE FIRST IMAGES have surfaced of director M. Night Shyamalan's next movie, The Last Airbender, which began filming this month.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be great.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Looks like it is going to be great.



Hope so, I really liked Ang: The Last Airbender on TV.


----------



## girlbug2 (May 27, 2009)

Avatar the last Airbender is one of the better kids' series out there. I watched every episode with my kids last year up until the finale.

I will say that this _can not_ translate faithfully to live action film: unless it's interpreted in the fantastical tradition of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, with all those incredible and superhuman feats of leaping about (which even expert martial artists cannot accomplish in real life). So as a fan of the animated series, I am set up not to expect a _faithful_ retelling, but rather a more realism-based version with its own style. M Night can either be a genius or a complete dunce as a director...hoping for the former, so he can break his losing streak of late. Who knows, he may be the perfect choice for this project.


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2009)

Looks cool...


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Awesome! I cant wait, I've always been a fan of avatar the last airbender anyways. hopefully it will be worth watching.


----------

